
To ECC or Not to ECC - hashx
http://blog.codinghorror.com/to-ecc-or-not-to-ecc/
======
s4chin
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10598629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10598629)

~~~
i336_
I see your comment as "13 hours ago".

The page it points to is "5 hours ago".

If I didn't know it was Arc forward-dating posts as part of its 2nd-chance
system I'd be REALLY confused.

:P

------
i336_
I stopped at the picture.

I just learned that Google's first ever servers had USB. USB 1.1, but USB.

(Along with serial, joystick/MIDI and parallel.)

Somehow that resonates in a weird kind of way.

